# Try the Zone Diet



## phyllis19 (Aug 8, 2003)

The Zone Diet makes my symptoms virtually disappear, when I follow it. My basic management, which works pretty well, is a combination of Hydrocil, low dose of Welbutrin, regular exercise and avoiding specific trigger foods as I identify them. But when I tried the Zone Diet last year, the affect was dramatic. My whole g-i system just seemed to straighten up and fly right, finally. I tried the diet as a weight-loss measure (which worked, I dropped 30 lbs in two months, and have kept it off for a year without undue agony). But the beneficial effect on my gut was a thrilling surprise.


----------

